# Well, with winter coming along and all..



## Mosquito (Oct 16, 2007)

Hi, my name is Mosquito, you might remember me from such posts as, (refer to anything Rememberusername has written)..

I'm the gf written about in the posts, about our shituations, trying to get out of Michigan, staying with rememberusernames brother, etc etc etc. 

Anyways, reason why I write is because I am being asked to leave. Travelling for my bf and I ended around mid july, with him being deported from Canada, so I moved here and have been staying illegally with his family while we try to figure things out. We've been reluctant to go about for fear of me being taken away among other things. I have no ID and nothing much else to my name, other than what I came with (a pack full of things suitable for spring/summer travelling). Time now to make a lifes decision: 

I can go back to Canada, with the aid of his family and my grandmother whos agreed to help me and be seperated from my bf for who knows how long. (Aww boo-hoo.....shut up)
Try to "get my life on track", which basically means, getting on Welly again, talking to a housing worker, getting sorted out with some kind of apartment .. with no real direction in mind. 

Or we can give travelling states-side a chance, which I'm all for, always have been and always will willing to take the chance. Just a) him and I are fairly new to travelling, been train hopping a few times this past late spring, unil shit happened. We are not very well prepared, gear wise. He's been working at the Timmy Ho-Hos to make some coin to toss at his family for compensation of my exsistance in their home.. 

But it is NOT a lot of money, roughly 80 dollars every two weeks? So getting supplies will be kinda tough. And no, panning, squeegeeing, etc is not something you can do in a Detroit suburb, otherwise Id have tried that months ago. 

Now I can imagine some of you winter travellers might be headed south for the winter. Makes sense, what do animals do when it gets too cold out? Migration, no? 
It is some what of a dire time for us. Has been for awhile, just slightly put on hold..

Anyways, my point is, I dont exactly have anywhere to go. If anyone is willing and heading in any direction and very smart about the US laws and trainhopping and shit like that, send me a private message ASAP. Im running out of time. Im ready to go at anytime, but keep in mind, we're stuck in Eastpointe MI.. 
If I dont find anyone who can help me out, HOLD MY FUCKING HAND, then off to canada I go to rot.. 

I need salvation.


----------



## kai (Oct 16, 2007)

Hitchhike, if it takes 5 days so be it, how badly do you want out of Detroit? Enough to just give up or enough to push yourself hard enough to leave. No ID. American cops have no way to prove you are a Canadian. Think of a good american address and then get people to practice questioning you till it's burned into your mind. As far as not knowing what to do...try what people did before they had websites like this to be dependent on, try shit till something works. Get ingenuitive, and figure something out, if you wanna travel your gonna end up in shitty situations and you won't always have a computer to ask questions on...I'm sure you and your boyfriend are both more then mentally suited to devise an escape plan from a city, there are more ways then trainhopping. This isn't intended to be scolding either so please don't take it like that it's a simple reminder that if you really want something there's always a way..explore your options and have fun, once you start figuring out those real tough situations on your own you'll be unstoppable.


----------



## Mosquito (Oct 17, 2007)

Im not sure you understand.. although its true, want something bad enough, you can almost certainly get it done, unless its ruling the world or something so far fetched.. 

But really, this area is hard to get out of, or to get anything done at. It's certainly not a good area to look out of place or like you dont know where you are, where you're going. Have you ever been to Detroit/Detroit area? 

You're totally right though, it cant be impossible to leave some place, but it can be hard and discouraging..

Im also fully aware that theres no computers on the road or on trains to look up information on difficult situations. 

Ps, were you the dude that was in my kitchen that one time, with Skunkpit? or was that.... *trails off*


----------



## kai (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm aware Detroit is an absolute hell hole, I have never been, nor do I plan...is there a ride share you can hook up with? I know that the place is super fucked up, and I really hope you are able to escape, just from other's posts on here I can see that it is possible. I'm not judging you as helpless or incompetent either. Just think when you two finally get out of there, every other city escape will seem like a breeze. How much does a greyhound a couple hours down the road cost?

Yeah, that was me in your kitchen with Dan. No need to trail off, I don't carry animosity towards anyone especially people I don't know.

If you can get to port huron michigan CN crew changes intermodals there (correct me if I'm wrong anyone)

good luck though


----------



## kai (Oct 17, 2007)

I often travel all alone, to places where I know not a single soul...pick a place and go make friends...if it doesn't work...go somewhere else, don't let life get you down...it's all very silly and fleeting in the end


----------



## Grace (Oct 17, 2007)

Try rideshare on craigslist instead of buying bus tickets right off. http://www.craigslist.com, then pick your state/area, then go to rideshare under 'community'. It's cheaper and if it doesn't matter where you go, then it doesn't matter where you're going. 

Try to keep those heads up. At least you have each other!


----------



## Grace (Oct 17, 2007)

I found one person leaving on the 27th of October, might still be available:

Ill make this short. Im a 26 years old professional moving to the bay area for a new job. I have a bs in cis from U of M. I had a choice of flying or driving. Decided to drive since I have small items to move and wanted to experience the cross-continental drive. What Im looking for is a non smoking well behaved individual that needs a ride out to SF for whatever reason. There will be space for some luggage. I drive a nice car (2006 Mazdaspeed 6) so the ride will be comfy. It would be nice if you know how to drive stick so we can share the drive. Pay half for gas and Ill give you a ride to the WestCoast. Email me if youre interested. Include your Facebook or Myspace profile so we could become aquiantances prior to the trip. First come first served.

Another person is going to San Antonio, TX but they appear to be a law enforcement officer, so you might have to work on your story and your confidence. 

Anyway, you can always post an 'I need a ride to blah blah blah' on craigslist, for free of course, and people can contact you!


----------



## finn (Oct 17, 2007)

Before you start trainhopping, if you use a craigslist ride/bus, you can couchsurf using couchsurfing.com, but avoid overstaying your welcome at all costs. Who knows, if y'all are lucky, it may be possible to couchsurf and craigslistride somewhere nice.


----------



## absentreferent (Oct 17, 2007)

R.E.I. is a great store to acquire gear for your trip.


----------



## Grace (Oct 17, 2007)

Sounds like you're starting to get stuff figured out! Good for you. http://www.couchsurfing.com is the website. Set up a profile and start surfing! It's an incredible community, and lots of people are more than glad to share. You can even get rides through couchsurfing, but I think craigslist is easier for longer distances. Most of the time you'll get trips to the train station and the like.


----------



## Dead horse (Sep 4, 2011)

Give me a marker and point the card board dumpster in my direction and i can make a buck anywhere. You gotta hat turn it upside town and tell people your speal. There nothing that is impossible if want it then take hold and do it


----------



## trash diver (Sep 4, 2011)

The only good thing i got from the military is that every human being is capable of a lot more than they think.Take it one step at a time and stay focused on your goal.Good luck and God be with you.


----------

